# Bipolar and PTSD may not Mix



## A_Confused_Ax (Sep 29, 2013)

First post, and trying to get some advice here. I am a vet of a little under 10 years, and suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder, and extreme anger. My wife has Bipolar disorder as well, so it's quite a challenge.

We recently celebrated 3 years of marriage a few days ago, but my wife every month or two goes on one of her "silent treatment" modes, where she won't talk and tries to pretty much avoid me for what seems like forever, but typically ends after a few days to a week. This in itself is not too unusual because I know this is something that pretty much every married couple deals with. What drives me nuts is that not only does she not speak, but she won't eat either, so I have to worry about her being malnourished. I am a huge advocate of talking out our problems, and she knows this. If I ever say or do anything that may make her upset, this is the response, and she knows it makes me crazy, because when I see her upset I am upset. When I get upset, I get angry, and it just makes the entire environment horrible. 

To add on to this. I have a great relationship with my in-laws. So how do you think I feel that when her mother calls, and I tell her what's going on, what does that make me seem like? Not to mention that she doesn't treat my family all that well, even though they try to reach out to her to no avail.

To her credit this situation was actually worse before, and we've each taken steps to better it, but it still worries me, because every time this happens, a little bit more of my patience gets shaven off. I just hope someone out there has some advice, not entirely sure where to go from here.

-Thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have another thread that you started today on a completely different topic. It sounds like two different marriages. This is why it's best to have only one thread going. 

Please delete this thread. (Click on "edit" on the lower right of your post above and then click on "delete")

I'll post the above on your other thread so that people know the "rest of the story".


----------



## poppyseed (Dec 22, 2013)

mens-clubhouse/218193-wife-her-friends.html


----------

